# [ebuild] Belgian ID Card. New ebuild

## USTruck

Hello,

New ebuild tested and installed under 2008.0 (kde3.5)

All under https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187422

beid-2.6.0_pre.tgz

Thanks in advance about your comments and test.

Regards

edit : a source file, patch and ebuild are included in tgz

edit : added menu integration see beiddesktop.tgz

----------

## USTruck

euild corrected

------------------------

Change beidgui.desktop to correct location (/usr/share/application)

Change beidgui.png to correct location (/usr/share/beid)

Change documentation folder (/usr/share/doc/beid)

Create Changelog file

Create mini howto

-----------------------

see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187422

After unpack, you find small howto about installation of some driver and  beid

Regards.

----------

